# Please Help Urgent Advice Needed!!!



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Basically to start off with I was looking to buy a kitten as a suprise for my mum as she has wanted one ever since she lost her own cat a while ago and as she does not get out much it would be great company for her.

Anyway yesterday eve I went and picked up the 8wk old kitten and it's unwanted mother cause I am a sucker for a sad story and could not live with myself if something bad happend to the mother, I bring them both back to my home and put them in the kitchen to let them settle the mother comes straight out and is very friendly with everyone and is looking around and everything, then my 2 yr old white persian comes out to see whats going on and they come up to each other and smell each other but then my cat started making odd noises bare in mind he is an indoor cat and is not used to other animals.

Well I kept the kitten and he mum in the kitchen over nite and this morning the kitten by the way is still feeding off the mum but also on solids, so not sure whats happening to the other poor kittens he sold,

anyway I let them out my cat is in my bedroom and the cat and kitten are walking all around the place the little kitten goes into the my sons room and the mum heads into the bedroom with my cat and goes mentel at him I thought she was going to kill him it was scary and my poor cat is scared but when she ran back out and found her kitten I shut the door and have my cat locked in the bedroom.

I was going to give my mum the kitten and ask her to take the mother also as I really don't want them to be parted as the mother has already lost all her other kittens and her own home and plus my mum has a garden and the mother used to go out before this man moved to a tower block! 

The problem is my mum has a little pug who gets on fine with all animals but I am worried that this cat will attack him and then that's not fair.


ADVICE ON EVERYTHING REALLY IN REGARDS TO WHAT I HAVE WRITTEN

SHOULD THIS KITTEN STILL BE FEEDING ?

WOULD IT BE BETTER TO PART THE MOTHER AND KITTEN TO LET THE KITTEN BECOME INDEPENDENT ??(BUT MUM IS SUCH A GOOD MUM AND ADORES THE KITTEN)

I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Firstly the Queen must be so confused as to whats going on!
a new home with her kitten to protect and people she doesnt know,
she must be upset with the changes! she will have been surprised to see your Son to react like that!! and she was protecting her baby,
At 8 weeks old Yes the kitten will still fed off Mum that is quite normal, what is upsetting is the rest of the litter leaving Mum at such a young age
You will have to give the Queen and the baby a lot more time to adjust to there new surroundings! one night is no time at all,
And I think it's a shame you are going to put this poor girl through another change of home


----------



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice it was not my son she went for it was my 2 yr old cat, he was in my bedroom and she came in and started on him.

As for people she loves them she comes to all of us and loves all the attention and has been purring and she is happy for people to play with her kitten while she lay's and rest's she is a very loving and friendly cat.

I understand what you are saying about sending her to another home, but she will really be better off as she will after she gets done be able to go out in the garden, where I am sure she will be happiest as she was once used to going out until her old owner moved to a tower block.

If I has not have taken her she would have ended up on the street with all her kittens taken away and that would have been much more stressful for her I have only tried to do what I thought was best.


----------



## kimlovesbarney (Dec 12, 2007)

your doin a good job. it shouldnt matter if the mum n kitten are seperted as that wot wud happen naturally anyway. but it wud be better if they stayed together for company. If your mums at home most of the time the cat would settle in quick. Mybe you should send either the kitten or the mother to your mums first till the kittn is weened. Good luck.
best wishes Kim


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Persian Prince said:


> Thanks for the advice it was not my son she went for it was my 2 yr old cat, he was in my bedroom and she came in and started on him.
> 
> As for people she loves them she comes to all of us and loves all the attention and has been purring and she is happy for people to play with her kitten while she lay's and rest's she is a very loving and friendly cat.
> 
> ...


If it was your cat she went for then I'm not surprised!!! a strange cat in a strange house????? she was only protecting her kitten!
You said she will be better off when she goes to the next home after she gets done? by this I take it you mean when she is neutered?
I agree if she would have ended up on the streets this would have been awful.
Thankfully you have given her a chance to be a happy Cat as a neuter


----------



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks again for the comment's.

Although as the case stands now I am going to have to rehome to mum as she does not like other animals so she can't go with my mother, I have been crying my eyes out all morning cause, I just don't know what to do for the best I have put an add in to rehome the mum but said if someone has the space and time and pet free home then they can go together.

I just can't stop crying I hate this situation, I only took her cause I did not want her ending up in a cage for god knows how long, and now I have to do something that I don't want to do but I have no choice, she tried to force her way into my bedroom to attack my cat again this morning and he is so scared bless him it's not fair to him or her as, I have to keep taking it turns to shut them in different rooms so they can each have a wonder, what a nightmare!!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello I know you did what you thought was best at the time so try not to beat yourself up over it. I know rescue centres can be tiring as many insist on a home visit etc and thats why many people prefer to go private BUT they know about the cats/kittens they have and so can advise you whether they are cat / dog friendly beforehand as many arent.

However I think the best thing you can do is take them to a local shelter as its also not fair on your resident kitty and its obviously quite stressful to yourself.

Kittens usually dont stay in those places long, some even take the mother as the kitten is still dependant of her. Instead of trying to rehome her yourself and hoping for a good outcome I would seriously think of taking them both asap.

The good rescue centres will make sure whoever takes them is aware of the mums resistance to other pets and therefore make sure the new home is suitable and they will be looked after.

I know its hard but its the safest thing to do, good luck.


----------



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for your advice, I have actually found the mother a new home without any other animals big garden big house etc. So lets hope she can settle and have a happy life!!!

Still can't stop crying though cause I feel so guilty but it's best all round.

Thanks again x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh thats good to hear! Try not to upset yourself further, at least the mum has a new home and is saved from the rescue centre.

Your heart was in the right place, its just some cats can be quite aggressive to others (I have a tortie whose the same!) 

So is your mum keeping the kitty?


----------



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

well yeah I hope that she will be happy I mean to be honest I have only has her hear a couple of day's and she seems settled enough in the fact she will come and lay on the sofa next to me while the kitten is in another room and that type of thing, so I just hope she will be the same once she goes tonight, the only difference is she won't have the kitten close by, but then the RSPCA said that it is upsetting for a cat losing kittens but they soon ajust ((I hope that's the case)) and on the plus side she is still young a year old so she has her whole life ahead of her hopefully a happy one.

My mum is going to keep the kitten!!! That I origionally went to buy for her so it will be hot water bottles and cosey blankets for the kitten tonight as I am sure she will be a little upset to.

Oh it's all so sad I will just be glad when it's all over and they are both settled.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't be sad, someone who wanted a cat is now getting one, and your mum gets her kitten, which will be less stressful for her dog than the adult cat arriving, you did the best you could, and now your cat can get back to his normal life.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi again, I agree with what Jennie said, when my cat had kittens I was upset incase she missed them so I kept 2 of them but a few weeks after they were weaned she couldnt stand to be around them and would hiss and growl at them!

A few weeks at most and they will both be settled and happy, I dont think cats miss their kittens once they have been weaned, they just want to get back to their normal routine.

Im sure your cat appreciates the peace and quiet now!


----------



## Persian Prince (Dec 18, 2007)

Just to let you know that the mother car went to her new home last night a nice big house huge garden no other pets and the lady emailed to day and said that she has been fine no problems at all.

she seem's to like them and that she has already found her place on there dining room table and told me that she loves her already and not to worry cause she is fine and will call me in a few days to confirm all is still well.

So I am very happy with that new's and it has put my mind at rest.


Also the kitten has been fine also a few little cries but nothing major and as soon as she gets a kiss and cuddle she is purring like crazy so all is good there to.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats good to hear. My 7 month old boy still cries for attention, food, playtime .... !! I think I encouraged him to when he was younger! Hes so sweet though.


----------

